# buddys 20 plant artic sum grow



## parkingjoe (Mar 29, 2007)

if these survive the next 3-4 days then buddy has his next grow up and running  if they die he can go **** himself. 


enjoy but dont hold your breadth as to them being alive in 3 days time dudes 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 23, 2007)

they survived well 18 did so i donated another 2 plants so he has now had 20 in flower since 4 april and they are looking superb best to date.

small and just colas at about 7" high and growing bigger and fatter daily even on cheep as chips ionic optimum bloom and ionic boost along with max flower.


plants loving it even though at times the cf has gone through the roof between me visiting mate to change res cf should be 18 -23 max and 2 days ago was off the scale even when i added 10 litres of water cf was still 34.


anyways no nute burn anywhere.


update pics asap.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 25, 2007)

mate is keeping tabs on grow and looking great at about 21 days into 12/12 flowered at 4" tall and about 7" now.

enjoy:bugger:


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 27, 2007)

looking great dudes:yay: 


major growth spurt 


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 28, 2007)

mate is a durty bastard so this will give you all an idea what im up against trying to school him in marijuana growing:bolt:   

enjoy 

well the plant pics anyway 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 2, 2007)

day 27 of flowering of artic sun   ill get mate a circulating fan tomorrow and looking good so enjoy  

pkj

ps down to 19 after one gave up the ghost and died on us


----------



## PhreakDogg (May 3, 2007)

damn dude, just straight buds throughout. nice work


----------



## parkingjoe (May 4, 2007)

dp pp dont look any differnt to me but still healthy and alive and best of all pest free  

PKJ


----------



## parkingjoe (May 4, 2007)

sorry wrong thread this is friends artic sun grow diary


----------



## parkingjoe (May 30, 2007)

due to having home improvements carried out any day had to chop early and wow

102gms dry


waste of space.

AGAIN

so onwards and upwards with next grows 40 dp power plants in nft system

pkj


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 30, 2007)

Nice lookin place yer mate got there  :bolt:


----------



## parkingjoe (May 30, 2007)

hey runby you wanna move in with him as his lodger then


roflmao

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 31, 2007)

:ciao:  

pkj


----------



## ericsdaweedman (May 31, 2007)

how many ounces?

eric


----------



## parkingjoe (May 31, 2007)

3.5 oz total


lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 31, 2007)

smoke report.


dont know i always fall asleep when ive smoked a joing and wake up with a load of shredded bud all over my lap and with a three skinner rizla ripped to shreds in my hands.


nuff said stoner weed


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 25, 2007)

what can you say but AWESOME:
 :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :holysheep: :holysheep: :holysheep: 


only top colas chopped from 18 plants and 29 oz dry about 10+ oz from lower buddage left to swell up for another week or so

this grower friend is 'da man':hubba:  :holysheep: :woohoo: 

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 25, 2007)

awesome

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 25, 2007)

dry now and 29oz  rest not dry yet:giggle: :holysheep: :ignore: 

pkj

this is the 29 oz before it was dry but awesome

 :ignore: :holysheep:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice one parkingjoe, another great grow. I just love these single cola girls. My next growis 12/12 from seed. Should be interesting.

Cheers   :48:


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Parkingjoe for the up close & personal on the 12/12 single cola grow- you really have it down & good on ya for spreading your knowledge to your housekeeping challenged mate. :shocked: lol that place made me feel better about the stack of dishes, etc. that are dragging me down while I blow time on the computer tonight.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 27, 2007)

hey runby id wait for them to pop 1st dude

lol

lowryder is supossed to be 45-50 days from seed!!!


you doing that by any chance!!


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 27, 2007)

hiyta merge yeh makes me feel same over pile of durty pots on side in my kitchen-positively clean by comparission.


lol



pkj


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 27, 2007)

DAng, those look awesome PKJ. I want some. Nice setup.


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 27, 2007)

Nicce man, the first one had such a nice set up and the second set of pics have some very nice buds, i'm kinda confused on the grow but man it's all looking good! haha. Tell them i said good luck and keep up the good work!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 29, 2007)

hi dewayne the awesome looking colas were my friend who i obtained my clones from.


the nice set up is actually crap and was mates who has the disgusting shitter and cooker.

enjoy dude


pkj


----------

